# Philadelphia Group Seeking 1-2 More Players



## plutoplex (Feb 12, 2007)

We're starting a new group in Center City Philadelphia.  We're interested in a 3.5 campaign, with an emphasis on role-playing but with some combat, too.  We'd meet on Saturdays.  One of the other players has volunteered to host, and we have a DM.   We'd like 1 or maybe 2 more players, so if you're more interested, please let me know.


----------



## tahl_liadon (Feb 18, 2007)

hey, tell me more about it if still open. send message to my e-mail. thx


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd definitely be interested in information about this game.  I already have much on my plate, but I have some very reliable blocks of time available, small and few they may be.  If any one of those blocks matches the session times, I would be delighted to join in.

Feel free to e-mail me.  I'll try to get in touch with you myself.


----------



## plutoplex (Mar 12, 2007)

We're all set now, but thanks for your interest.


----------

